# 3 minute hog skinning video



## Tn_Extreme

As promised here is a video of me skinning a hog. The hog weighed 167 pounds on the hoof. ( keep in mind when I am standing next to the hog that I weigh 315.)    The entire video is 3 minutes 27 seconds long.

The hunters who killed this one wanted the hog whole to take home for a BBQ this weekend so I didnt quarter it but I gutted it in less than 40 seconds and with my sawzall I can quarter it in less than 2 minutes easily.

Have fun watching. Click on the link below.  I told you guys I wasnt kidding.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOjmdVbAxFA


----------



## specialk

that's good, i'm sure with a little more practice you will get your speed up 

you're one guy that can bring a KNIFE to a GUN fight!!!


----------



## caught

THAT WILL SHOW UM! FAST SKINNIN!


----------



## shotgunpapa

that is fast


----------



## letsgohuntin

hope some of you boys are hungry and ready to eat some crow !!

you da man TN


----------



## Tn_Extreme

Never skinned a crow.


----------



## Derek Edge

Man, that's fast.


----------



## georgian76

man that was fast!!!

you should get you some kind of crane system to raise them up so you dont have to go so low. 


man i would have to call someone as i would have cut a finger off working that fast.


----------



## Tn_Extreme

georgian76 said:


> you should get you some kind of crane system to raise them up so you dont have to go so low.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Normally I have someone cranking it for me which speeds me up quite a bit.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

I think if your knife had been sharper, you could've done it faster...JK....


----------



## danmc

wow.   you make it look easy.    What sort of knife are you using for that?


----------



## Tn_Extreme

danmc said:


> wow.   you make it look easy.    What sort of knife are you using for that?




A buck fixed blade knife. I have several knives I use but it is my favorite right now.


----------



## bfnc2003

Good video. Next time I bust one, I could probably ship it to you and get it back faster than I can skin it.


----------



## marathon

That's cool!   

How fast can you do a deer?


----------



## MossyOak

*Alright......*

How many fangers ya got left after that speed skin  
Good job...
We just may see you on Bill O'Neils one day in the future
 

Mossy


----------



## Beehaw

Can you not skin a hog with the "golf ball" method like a deer?  I used to take about twenty minutes to do a deer until a friend that is a processor showed me how he did it with the golf ball; now it takes me about three minutes.


----------



## j_seph

*Still don't see the apology from HOG GUIDE*


----------



## Doyle

Absolutely beautiful.  Now for a favor - next time post a video of how you do your normal quartering/trimming after the hog is skinned.


----------



## duckbill

Doyle said:


> Absolutely beautiful.  Now for a favor - next time post a video of how you do your normal quartering/trimming after the hog is skinned.




I'll second that motion!  I'd like to see the whole process.  We generally just take the quarters and the backstraps, but if I had a better way to do the whole pig, I'd give it a whirl.
Thanks for sharing the skinning video.


----------



## Danny Leigh

Beehaw, unfortunately the golfball method does not work on a hog. If you noticed, TN was cutting the entire time while getting the hide off the hog. Unlike on a deer there is not a definite seperation between the hide and the meat and you can't really pull down on a hog hide and get very far.


----------



## Mojo^

Yep, that's fast! I must admit I didn't think it could be done but as in so many other things, I was wrong. I take it that you've skinned more than a few porkers in your time. It would scare me to death to try and skin that fast as there would be at least parts of two fingers laying amongst the remains when I was finished. Hats off to you Tn_Extreme for not only holding up your end of the bargain by providing the video but by teaching us all a thing or two about skinning. By the way, what kind of knife was that you were using? Maybe you could give us a few tips on sharpening techniques too.


----------



## frankwright

Wow, You really have it down!


----------



## Jody Hawk

Tn Extreme,
Enjoyed the video Brother, man you are fast !!!!! How bout one a little slower showing the whole process from start to freezer?


----------



## Wild Turkey

You need some gloves big man. Those critters carry more deadly diseases than you can count. One of the best being anthrax. Gloves are a must when processing wild hog.


----------



## matthewsman

*Although it is an impressive*



j_seph said:


>



Although it is an impressive skinning job,it is not a 10 minutes, from the ground, processing video 

I'm not taking anything away from his accomplishment at all,but the WHOLE thing remains to be seen.....


----------



## Tn_Extreme

Wild Turkey said:


> You need some gloves big man. Those critters carry more deadly diseases than you can count. One of the best being anthrax. Gloves are a must when processing wild hog.



Conservatovely I would guess I have skinned 5,000 wild hogs and NEVER wore gloves and NEVER caught anything.  From what I learned while in college studying wildlife management whitetail deer and waterfowl carry more diseases I need to be wary of than a wild hog.

If the hog looks thin, poor, or malnourished when it shouldnt we dont fool with it.


----------



## Tn_Extreme

matthewsman said:


> Although it is an impressive skinning job,it is not a 10 minutes, from the ground, processing video
> 
> I'm not taking anything away from his accomplishment at all,but the WHOLE thing remains to be seen.....




Matthewsman.....the skinning took roughly 3 minutes. Give me another 30-40 seconds for the gutting (which I also have on video) and another 2 minutes to completely quarter the hog and it is well under 10 minutes...as I stated it would be.

Many of you all said it couldnt be skinned in under 10 minutes...I proved it could.


----------



## georgian76

georgian76 said:


> man that was fast!!!
> 
> you should get you some kind of crane system to raise them up so you dont have to go so low.
> 
> 
> man i would have to call someone as i would have cut a finger off working that fast.



i forgot to say sorry for douting you. i really thought it couldnt be done that fast, but you showed it. thanks again for the awesome video


----------



## Tn_Extreme

I dont want to come off as bragging about this.....I just wanted to prove to the ones who doubted be and accused me of lying or stretching the truth wrong.

Thanks, Matt Choate


----------



## Mac

Tn_Extreme said:


> I dont want to come off as bragging about this.....I just wanted to prove to the ones who doubted be and accused me of lying or stretching the truth wrong.
> 
> Thanks, Matt Choate




very impressive,  I have done a few, but you are fast.

What kind of Knife do you use?

You can tell it is very very sharp.


----------



## matthewsman

*off topic question about your hogs...*



Tn_Extreme said:


> Conservatovely I would guess I have skinned 5,000 wild hogs and NEVER wore gloves and NEVER caught anything.  From what I learned while in college studying wildlife management whitetail deer and waterfowl carry more diseases I need to be wary of than a wild hog.
> 
> If the hog looks thin, poor, or malnourished when it shouldnt we dont fool with it.



Here in Ga.,it is against the law to stock uninoculated hogs,or to stock hogs on the lands of another without permission.....Are your hogs inoculated before y'all stock them in your preserve?If so,that could account for 5000 plus pigs with no sickness.......

When hunting free range hogs in Ga,make sure you wear your gloves...Pseudo-rabies and brucellosis are blood born and can be passed on to humans...It's a small precaution to take to make sure you don't end up sick.......


----------



## Tn_Extreme

Matthewsman....

I runa  hunting presevre of my own since 2004 and have worked at others over the years.  I also guide for a local landowner for "free range" hogs....So far this year we have killed  over 120 from that property and I have skinned all but probably one dozen of them.  ALL are tested for pseudo rabies and brucellosis. All but 2-3 have been negative.

As for preserve hogs the USDA regulates all of that for the past 2-3years. before that all were mostly trapped from Georgia, Florida/or Miss. and imported here to the preserves. I know ALL the prserve owners who have been in the business since the late 40's thru today and NONE of them have ever heard of a sickness or someone contracting a diseases from handling wild boar meat.

Most of it is hype and 1/2 truths derived by the anti hunting USDA and state ag dept's to thwart wild hog hunting in their states.


----------



## georgian76

last year i killed two about 415 in the evening, i was by myself and was in a hurry to get them out before dark. i got down to gut so i could drag them the mile out i was in a hurry and not paying attention and cut my finger. i didnt get sick but i was expecting the worse. the only thing i can think of was i was bleeding so bad that the pigs blood could not enter throught the cut. next time i will be much more carefull and pay more attention. 


since this happened i also got me a game carier and a four wheeler so i dont have to worry about that long drag.


----------



## capt stan

Awesome job dude! I've skinned one or two and ain't near that fast!!


----------



## gitrbayed

why'd ya take your time for?  i'm a pretty good hand at gettin the hide off a bear or hog but not near as fast as you.  i've got my average bear time down to a 15 minute skinnin and the hogs are running about the same though i'm gettin better on the hogs, just gotta get ya to give me a few more lessons.


----------



## pcsolutions1

*i'm impressed*

Well I'm definitely impressed.  I was looking forward to seeing it no matter who was right or wrong.  I would love to see the other parts just for the information if you have a chance to post them too.  Thanks for the great video.

Tom


----------



## Wildhuntress

how do you  watch the video. i am new to this site..?


----------



## Derek Edge

yeah, that's real fast, and I seriously doubt that quatering it up would take more than a couple of extra minutes extra.  Tn_Extreme did his part I think he deserves an apology from some of the guys on here that said it couldn't be done.


----------



## Hogguide

Good Job.

You are very Skilled with a knife.
HG


----------



## georgian76

Hogguide said:


> While this video is impressive, the claim was to hang, skin, gut, quarter and into the ice chest in 10 minutes. (Start to finish)
> That was the claim that I did not believe could be done.
> I am still not convinced, even with this video.
> 
> I will admit that you are skilled with the knife and this video is impressive.
> BUT, it still fails to support your original claim of Start to finish in 10 minutes or less.
> Hogguide



should he have to go out and find one to kill to be part of that 10min??  i think he proved his point, guess some people are just not satisfied about nothing. if i said anything bad at you/about you i am sorry. you proved me wrong. thanks for the video.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Wildhuntress said:


> how do you  watch the video. i am new to this site..?




click on the underlined words in his original post and it will take you to the video


----------



## Tn_Extreme

Hogguide said:


> While this video is impressive, the claim was to hang, skin, gut, quarter and into the ice chest in 10 minutes. (Start to finish)
> That was the claim that I did not believe could be done.
> I am still not convinced, even with this video.
> 
> I will admit that you are skilled with the knife and this video is impressive.
> BUT, it still fails to support your original claim of Start to finish in 10 minutes or less.
> Hogguide



Hogguide...do the math... Skinning the hog....3 minutes flat...I have me on video gutting that same hog in less just over  a minute counting me turning on the camera and turning it off. Add 2-3 more minutes for me quartering using my sawzall and it is well under 10 minutes.  

As stated in my original post on this thread..the hunters took this hog back whole to cook in the ground at a company BBQ or I would have done the whole process for you to see on video.

This weekend I should have some sucessful hunters and I will do it all in one video so you can come back and tuck your tail and eat more crow.


----------



## Tn_Extreme

Here is a link to the gutting portion of the film....

Make that 4 minutes to skin and gut a hog. if I can skin anf gut a hog in roughly 4 moinutes I guarantee you I can quarter it in at least 6 minutes....  Quartering is the easiest and almost quickest part of the process.
if the video doesnt play check back soon as it may take some time to be verified on the server.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0grcXRZ-GLc


----------



## short stop

Hogguide said:


> While this video is impressive, the claim was to hang, skin, gut, quarter and into the ice chest in 10 minutes. (Start to finish)
> That was the claim that I did not believe could be done.
> I am still not convinced, even with this video.
> 
> I will admit that you are skilled with the knife and this video is impressive.
> BUT, it still fails to support your original claim of Start to finish in 10 minutes or less.
> Hogguide



Yall  Nay sayers    and hagglers  are  on losing ground .
Tn extreme   might just have time to get a cold drink  or a smoke before the 10 min is up --I watched both video links ,do the math folks . You mean that big  fella couldnt  drag a hog in hoist that hog  up  with a electric  lift or pulley and  finsh 1/4 that hog up   on ice in 6 more min time    He has  you beat  and I wouldnt put $ on it after watchin him   do  the guttin and skinning  while having to walk over 2 times and back 2 time  to work the camera  on the clock as well .  I believe he is out to get his point across to all yall   and yall will be eating crow . very impressive


----------



## taylornelms

i think thats pretty crazy how fast you didit. But i think its crazier the amount of ego that is being displayed by some people on here that cant admit they might have been wrong. I think some peopel should just appologize and move on. You deffinately did it. Now invite me up there to kill one and ill verify that you did it in the given amount of time. Cool video now slow it down and give some step by step stuff cause there is no need for the average hutner to need to do it that fast.


----------



## Handgunner

Local processors around here charge $15 to skin and gut a deer.  You could make a KILLING! 

Good job and for those that still doubt, let's see how fast they can skin and gut one.

You'd have to wait on the ice to freeze and look for the saw to not get that total job done in less than 10 minutes.

I am curious though as to what diamond rod you use to sharpen that knife.  We're needing one for our skinning rack.


----------



## Mojo^

A fine job indeed. I wish I handled a knife that well. I'm still curious about what kind of knife you're using.


----------



## Tn_Extreme

Thanks guys...The knife is a fixed blade Buck that a guy pro staffer from Buck knives gave me.  The steel come from Smoky Mountain knife works in Sevierville Tennessee.


----------



## Arrow3

That is one heck of an IMPRESSIVE video!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk

Arrow3 said:


> That is one heck of an IMPRESSIVE video!!!



I told you there was some crow eating going on around here that day !!!!!


----------



## Buck

So, ol' Tn_Extreme got the boot, huh???


----------



## Trizey

I'd forgot about this...what happened to TN Extreme?


----------



## caught

HE STILL AROUND, I TALKED TO HIM ON THE PHONE YESTERDAY.


----------



## Mojo^

Banned? What happened?


----------



## SnowHunter

Dang that was quick!!!

Heck Ida cut off several of my fingers tryin somethin like that!

Me a knife and a loaf of bread can be a BAAAD thing.

Kudos Tn_Extreme!

Nic


----------



## gahoghntr

Wild Turkey said:


> You need some gloves big man. Those critters carry more deadly diseases than you can count. One of the best being anthrax. Gloves are a must when processing wild hog.



you got to be be kidding me ANTHRAX


----------



## j_seph

*Scary*



gahoghntr said:


> you got to be be kidding me ANTHRAX



Looked it up and its true
http://www.texasboars.com/articles/facts.html


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

j_seph said:


> Looked it up and its true
> http://www.texasboars.com/articles/facts.html



Learn something everyday
_Anthrax is a serious soil-borne disease that is most commonly associated with neutral or alkaline soils that serve as reservoirs for the organism's spores. Recognized endemic areas include portions of Texas, Louisiana, California, Arkansas, Mississippi, Nebraska, South Dakota and small areas in other states. Even within these areas, anthrax occurs irregularly and primarily when the minimal daily temperature is above 60 degrees. Although uncommon, the feral hog may become infected when feeding. Humans can contract this disease from contaminated animals or soil. The disease in humans is often fatal if not promptly treated with antibiotics. _


----------



## Outdoorsnole

I thought I was fast at gutting, skinning, and quartering.  I could gut close to that by not skin near as fast.  Hogs are a pain in the butt for me to skin.  

I can't believe the people that doubted him and after seeing those two videos including the skinning video, which takes the longest if all you're gonna do is quarter the animal and not debone it.  There's a lot of pride on here.

Ever see the movie Gladiator after her kills everyone in the arena and says, "Are you not impressed?"


----------



## whchunter

Tn_Extreme said:


> Here is a link to the gutting portion of the film....
> 
> Make that 4 minutes to skin and gut a hog. if I can skin anf gut a hog in roughly 4 moinutes I guarantee you I can quarter it in at least 6 minutes....  Quartering is the easiest and almost quickest part of the process.
> if the video doesnt play check back soon as it may take some time to be verified on the server.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0grcXRZ-GLc



I tried it and it didn't come up. Maybe I didn't give it long enough. You don't have to join nothing do you?  I sure wish you had been with us not long ago when we had 15 about that size to clean. Took us near 6 hours to clean, quarter, ice down and make several haul offs.


----------

